# SOV - Sovereign Cloud Holdings



## System (7 December 2020)

AUCloud is an Australian sovereign cloud Infrastructure as a Service (IaaS) provider exclusively focused on the Australian Government, the Australian Defence Force (ADF) and Critical National Industry communities (CNI). 

The Australian Government invests in Information and Communication Technology (ICT) systems to support the secure and continuous delivery of government business. Secure ICT systems maintain the confidentiality, protect the integrity and facilitate the availability of the information that government entities process, store and communicate. It is estimated that the Australian Government will spend over $13 billion per year to maintain and grow its ICT capabilities. 

Cyber threats to government and commerce posed by malicious actors have increased in line with increased connectivity. Increased geopolitical tensions, increased crime, control of legal authority and locality of data have heightened the importance of sovereign security solutions. Global IaaS brands with resources distributed globally may store data overseas which opens the stored data to legal, jurisdictional compromise. 

AUCloud's IaaS service provides its customers with a highly secure, scalable, automated cloud solution, delivering an efficient and effective hosting environment for critical and sensitive applications and systems. The services and data managed by AUCloud are all hosted and maintained in Australia. AUCloud will seek to secure contracts from the Australian Government, ADF and CNI where it has this strategic advantage. 

The Company has invested significantly into creating two autonomous inter-connected geographically diverse Sovereignty Zones in Canberra and Sydney. Through the Company's ecosystem of over 60 channel partners, AUCloud has built a pipeline of sales opportunities.

It is anticipated that SOV will list on the ASX during December 2020.





__





						Engineered to Protected - AUCloud
					

A conversation between AUCloud Managing Director Phil Dawson and VMware Senior Director Cloud. ANZ, Mike Reddie.




					www.australiacloud.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 December 2020)

Raising $20 million, at $0.75 a share

Trading starts at 11.00am .... opening looks strong (for what looks like a REIT)


----------



## The Triangle (8 January 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Raising $20 million, at $0.75 a share
> 
> Trading starts at 11.00am .... opening looks strong (for what looks like a REIT)



Nearly 12 months later raised $35 million, at $0.50 a share.  SP is currently $0.72.   Market cap is $120 million.  Still not sure what they do other than 'cloud' stuff?  Quarterly revenue was about a million dollars and negative 1.5 million in cash outflows.   Is this a situation where mates are going to be rewarding mates with government contracts?  Valuation is ridiculous. 

Data fundamentally will never ever ever ever ever be secure if it is connected to the cloud.   Some kid in Russia or China will always be able to get in somehow.  But hey, that's a lotta cash to have on hand.  So may as well have a crack and spend it.  

Doubt the SP will be this high in 12 months.


----------

